

Science fiction for the young - semaphore

I'm looking to gift a science fiction book (or a collection of SF stories) as birthday present to my 12 years old nephew. Any suggestions?
======
skmurphy
John Christopher's Tripod Trilogy: "The White Mountains", "The Pool of Fire",
"The City of Gold and Lead"

Robert Heinlein "Podkayne of Mars","Tunnel in the Sky", or "Beyond this
Horizon"

Samuel Delany "Babel-17" or "The Einstein Intersection"

Roger Zelazny "Lord of Light"

------
MaysonL
"Have Spacesuit, Will Travel", Robert A. Heinlein. "Citizen of the Galaxy",
Robert A. Heinlein. "The Rolling Stones", Robert A. Heinlein. "A Wrinkle in
Time", Madeleine L'Engle.

Any of the ones skmurphy recommended.

------
noodle
ender's game.

